# Info On My New Purchase



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

I've just bought a pocket watch, the makers name is Thomas Russell & Son. Can anyone enlighten me as to the age of this watch and where I could get a cystal and maybe a service done please?


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=65700

Must be a few of these about at the min!

No idea of how to date it, sorry.

Steve Burrage at Ryte Time is about the cheapest you'll find for a service/replacement parts, but there are a few pocket watch enthusiasts on here who I'm sure would lend a hand.

Of course, the boss man Roy might sort it for you.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the linky-should have used the search myself! I only bought it this afternoon so I'll assess it when it arrives-I hope it's worth sorting as I think it's a nice looking watch.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice watch!

All I can tell you is that Thos. Russell was a British watchmaker who's stuff seems to be pretty highly regarded. Other than that...Nada.


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

It's a nice looking watch


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks gents, I've had a couple of pocket watches before-all of them Ingersol-but I've always like gold coloured ones with a white dial and Roman numerals, I just think they look so classy.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

They are indeed. Get it serviced and wear it frequently and in good health.

Oh, and if you photograph the inner casebacks, we might be able to tell you if it's gold-fill or solid gold.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

Shangas said:


> They are indeed. Get it serviced and wear it frequently and in good health.
> 
> Oh, and if you photograph the inner casebacks, we might be able to tell you if it's gold-fill or solid gold.


Thanks! When it arrives I'll take a couple of piccies, I must admit I'm really looking forward to receiving it!


----------

